# Börsenkurse zB mit SOAP beziehen



## reibi (27. Apr 2007)

Hallo,

gibts ne Möglichkeit Bösenkurse per Webservice zu beziehen... diese können auch ruhig ne 1/4 alt sein... Wichtig wäre nur von mehr als einer Börse... ZB NY und Frankfurt und Tokio... zB.


danke für die Hilfe ;-)


----------



## Hilefoks (27. Apr 2007)

Bei Yahoo (finance.yahoo.com) kann man solche Daten in Form einer einfachen CSV-Datei bekommen. Dazu bei der jeweiligen Aktie/Währung auf "Download Data" klicken - der Link sieht etwa so aus: http://finance.yahoo.com/d/quotes.csv?s=USDEUR=X&f=sl1d1t1ba&e=.csv (hier für Wechselkurs USD->Euro). Ob man dort die Daten der verschiedenen Börsen bekommt weiß ich allerdings nicht (ich brauchte das nur für Währungs-Kurse).

MfG,
Hilefoks


----------



## zubi (30. Apr 2007)

Ich habe www.webservicex.net/ verwendet. Bin jedoch nicht sicher, ob verschiedene Börsen gewählt werden können.


----------



## Franki22 (26. Okt 2007)

Versuchs mal hiermit Kurse von openexchangerates.de

Das sind nicht nur einzelne Kurse sondern gleich inkl. Charts, Converter usw. alles fix und fertig für die eigene Website. Beispiel findest du hier: Beispiel für Wechselkurse


----------

